# Electric Yellow hybrid?



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

I think my electric yellow male has a slight cross in him.










see the white patch on his nose, and the white spotting and streaking on his tail.

My other electric yellow male doesn't show any of these markings in fact he shows proper egg spots on this rectal fin.

any help would be great.

Cheers Dno.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks pure to me, my lab shows some white on the underside of his face and some white/green/blue streaks on his tail, which I'd say are pretty coomon to labs.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks fine to me. If those are traits that you don't want in your breeding, then simply remove the fish from the group.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The white on the nose looks more like a scar than a geneticly cause thing. I have a couple of older male mbuna with very similar "scars" from years of lip-locking.

I would say he is a very nice looking, really clean lab. I would love to find some labs like him for my group.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

If you don't want it ill buy it off you.  
Seriously are you in Perth?
I like the deep dark markings on all it's fins.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

It's pure


----------



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the replys. iam glad hes pure. i wont be getting rid of him, *** had him since i set up the tank.

Cheers Dno.


----------

